# New to this. Need help.



## painting_n00b (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey all... 
I just finished skim coating over an inconsistent texture on the walls with three coats. So far so good. After sanding there were a few spots that I knew I would need to touch up after priming. However after I sprayed primer on the walls and took a closer look while drying I notice these small dimples or what seem to be popped air bubbles everywhere on the wall. I know that I had left a couple spots with pin holes on the drywall from the mud but these are different. I attached some pictures as well as the primer that was used. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

painting_n00b said:


> Hey all...
> I just finished skim coating over an inconsistent texture on the walls with three coats. So far so good. After sanding there were a few spots that I knew I would need to touch up after priming. However after I sprayed primer on the walls and took a closer look while drying I notice these small dimples or what seem to be popped air bubbles everywhere on the wall. I know that I had left a couple spots with pin holes on the drywall from the mud but these are different. I attached some pictures as well as the primer that was used. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Scrape them down , add a little water to some compound and recoat, compound was likely a little thick


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

id say it wasnt completely dry. still same fix as mjaw said though.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Drywall compound will leave pin holes overtop of existing painted surfaces. 

On unpainted surfaces, moisture from filler will absorb into wall, on painted surfaces moisture exits through these holes.

Keep skimming


----------



## drywallproskelowna (Jun 23, 2021)

Your compound was probably highly viscous. Mjaw's comment of adding water to the compound and recoating is likely the best solution. Check out our website for more drywall information at www.drywallpros-kelowna.ca


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> id say it wasnt completely dry. still same fix as mjaw said though.


x2


----------

